# Greetings from Southern California



## ccauton (Feb 2, 2015)

My name is Clint and I've been a hobbyist for about two years now.  I'm new to the forums and I'm here to learn more about HDR photography and would like to share what I know.  I shoot with a Nikon D7100.  This image of under the Olympic Blvd Bridge in Los Angeles is bracketed with three images and processed in Photomatix and PhotoshopE12.  I also like to process my bracketed images in Oloneo PhotoEngine with final tweaks in PE12.


----------



## MOREGONE (Feb 2, 2015)

Welcome!

Love the pic you shared. Born and raised in SoCal and and recognize the bridge (there are few that are similar)


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 2, 2015)

Welcome Clint and I like the photo you posted also.
You will find many different opinions in regards to HDR here, just like every other aspect of photography that I can tell.

Even though many don't like HDR when the photos begin to look unrealistic, remember it's your photo, your taste and your vision that counts.  Best not to debate those that may comment or critique negatively unless you use it to improve your photography.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 2, 2015)

Welcome!  I've shot on that bridge several times.


----------



## ccauton (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank so much for the warm welcome, everyone!  Feeling comfortable here already.


----------

